# Feedback required please.



## springs2mind (May 14, 2012)

I am thinking of starting a support group here in the UK and I'm interested in hearing your opinions on the following please.

I know a lot of the issues with attending groups is that many of the people who run them, do not understand the concept of social anxiety and group intereaction. Would you attend a group though if it were mainly to listen to people who have managed to overcome their phobia and give advice on how they did it?

Also, how far would you be prepared to travel?

Would you prefer one to one or group counsilling?

Do you think these sessions should be run throughout schools?

Do you attened any groups already and if so, could you say that the coaching etc could be improved?

Your answers would be greatly welcome.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sounds fine. Try it. And then try something else or add somothing else. And then something else. It will all have value to someone. 

30 minutes one way for once a week travel time and 60 minutes travel time for biweekly or monthly.

Yes, to running them in schools.

I think you meant Feedback requested please, not feedback requried lol. I make typos alot when I am online so I really have nothing else to say here lol. Don't mean to rag on you or anything lol.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

i am willing to be in the youth outreach program of your establishment. The younger generation will seek a relatable source of comfort that is within their years. message me to further discuss if interested.


----------



## springs2mind (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the constructive replies


----------

